# my wife refuse to wear a wedding ring



## bluecoffee (Apr 4, 2014)

what do you think I should do if my my refuse to wear a wedding ring? Even at work or outside of the house.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, have you ever had a conversation with your wife about why? Was she always like this or is it new?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Ask her why and watch her reply/expressions closely.

Based on her reply and her reaction, go with what your gut tells you......usually there is a GOOD reason.

Then you should probably express to her what your general thoughts are about this and how it makes you feel.

Another great way to approach it is to ask her how she would feel if you didn't wear it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Strippers don't make as much money when they wear a wedding ring.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Is this a new thing or has she refused since day one? If it's a new thing,did she change jobs or add something to her routine that may damage a ring? 
I would be upset if my husband didn't wear my ring...I gave it to him as a symbol of my love and a symbol of our happiness.It would hurt if he didn't wear it without a good reason.He feels the same about me wearing his ring.


----------



## Willowlake (Mar 18, 2014)

I stopped wearing my ring in 2008 when I got a job that had me unpacking stock in the backroom. I kept catching my ring on pallets and products and was afraid I'd loose the diamond if I caught it badly enough on something. Then I gained about 35 pounds after that so my ring no longer fits. You need to ask your wife why she's no longer wearing it, her reason could be very benign and innocent.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

I think the key word here is 'refuses'. That indicates trouble. I'm not actually an advocate for divorce, but I would certainly call her bluff and tell her that if she is so determined to have people see her as unmarried that you are happy to make it official. See which way she jumps.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Is this a new thing or has she refused since day one? If it's a new thing,did she change jobs or add something to her routine that may damage a ring?
> I would be upset if my husband didn't wear my ring...I gave it to him as a symbol of my love and a symbol of our happiness.It would hurt if he didn't wear it without a good reason.He feels the same about me wearing his ring.


:iagree:

Why isn't she wearing it. I wouldn't when I was at work for safety reasons. Need to know the why


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Strippers don't make as much money when they wear a wedding ring.



You're on a roll today!!!!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

What are her reasons for not wearing the ring? You haven't told us that.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Strippers don't make as much money when they wear a wedding ring.


Stripper? Where?


----------



## WayUpNorth (Dec 14, 2013)

My wife ditched her ring......about a year before she.......wait for it.....ditched me.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

WayUpNorth said:


> My wife ditched her ring......about a year before she.......wait for it.....ditched me.


Same sort of deal here. She stopped wearing it for a lot of reasons:
She was looking for a boyfriend and felt uncomfortable with it on.
She needed to 'rub it in' that our marriage was failing because she knew it was a twisting motion on that knife.
And because she couldn't tell me directly (because she's so passive/aggressive) she'd make up excuses.

Now I haven't worn mine in 5 years because she broke our vows and the ring lost it's symbology.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

MSP said:


> I think the key word here is 'refuses'. That indicates trouble. I'm not actually an advocate for divorce, but I would certainly call her bluff and tell her that if she is so determined to have people see her as unmarried that you are happy to make it official. See which way she jumps.


This!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Strippers don't make as much money when they wear a wedding ring.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kahlil Gibran (Jan 27, 2014)

Could be no big deal. I can’t stand things on my hands and fingers. Don’t wear a watch never wear rings, etc. Been this way my whole life. 
Could be the same sort of thing with your wife.
Does she wear other rings?


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

After about a year, my wife stopped wearing hers. I asked why a few (hundred) times why, and she said "I just don't want to".

A couple years later, she noticed I had stopped wearing mine.

She was concerned, and I told her "Since our wedding, I've gained about thirty pounds, and it's a bit uncomfortable."

She said "Yeah, that's why I stopped wearing mine." She just didn't want to get into "that" conversation when it happened.

Nowadays they both fit us fine, but we only wear them on occasion. If we ever do renew our vows, I'll get her a Rolex, instead... she'll probably always wear that.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

SARCASM ALERT! SARCASM ALERT! Read the material below with that in mind.

I dearly love it when an OP comes in, puts up an ambiguous post obviously lacking in crucial information, and then basically vanishes.

Maybe I'm wrong. Perhaps the OP will come back and tell us that she told him she'd not wear his ring back before their marriage and gave reasons for that. 

But I'd not bet on it.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Maybe it is uncomfortable for her? My ring took a long time to get used to, and still might need to be re-sized because I think it is a bit too loose and moves around on my finger a lot. 

Maybe you are a troll.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Ashalicious said:


> Maybe you are a troll.


:scratchhead:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

bluecoffee said:


> what do you think I should do if my my refuse to wear a wedding ring? Even at work or outside of the house.


Leave her alone and stop making an issue of it? It is just jewelry.


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

I did not wear mine often because I had jobs where my hands would get wet, water would get in-between the ring and my finger and I just despised that feeling. Eventually I got into the habit of not wearing it.

Though reading this thread, now that I no longer work in that area where I am frequently washing my hands or dishes, I should put that puppy back on.

I have a very simple, unadorned band, but the symbolism of it is what makes me cautious with it. Though I do take it off to do the dishes or take a shower - sometimes I can still forget to put it back on!


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> You guys are unmerciful.
> :smthumbup:


I didn't think unmerciful was even a word.

I was going to say the right way to put it was "you guys have no mercy" but in fact you are correct.

I learned something new today!

Glad I read it before this thread goes the way of the rest of the unwanted threads on obscure internet relationship discussion boards.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> You doubt me...Lenzi???? well I never....lol


Only for a fleeting moment.

Ms Adams, please accept my heartfelt apologies. 

I never should have questioned your writing skills, they are beyond reproach.


----------



## tinybuddha58 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm allergic to my wedding ring...and quickly found out that me not wearing a wedding ring equals too much attention!! I bought a cheapo one that im not allergic to for the time being. Before that I stole my husbands ring and wore it. (we wear the same size ring)

I also found out that when I wasn't wearing the ring, that men thought I was having marriage problems.


----------

